# Cost per foot



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone willing to share what they charge per foot or whatever relative, for 6" solid core pvc pipe in the ground? I have to give estimate for 250 feet of 6" pipe for downspouts. There are 10 different downspouts that I will tie onto and run approx 25'away from building. So 10 ditches 2-3'deep, 25 feet long. Dig, gravel, tamp, and cover. So far I know that a 10' length of pipe is $44. Anyone help out with advice? Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

45 a foot and 175 each for the down spout tie in's .


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Figure you depth by width for rock cost and about 80 feet complete in a 8 hour shift at 3 feet deep. The rocker the ground the less footage and the deeper the less footage. To many variables to give a per foot cost either you wont get the job or it will eat your lunch. Always figure equipment in as separate line item don't let them beat you down because the guy isn't running the machine all the time. Good luck.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I would say about $32.00 a lineal foot (SDR 35) and $80.00 - $50.00 per tone of rock.

Figure you operator time based on who you deal with. The time for these guys can vary greatly, so you best know you operator. Easy enough to do 100' per day give or take. Also is the operator good enough so they don't over dig.

In your area can you get by without a laborer? Another big cost if not, based on the 100' per day.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Figure you depth by width for rock cost and about 80 feet complete in a 8 hour shift at 3 feet deep. The rocker the ground the less footage and the deeper the less footage. To many variables to give a per foot cost either you wont get the job or it will eat your lunch. Always figure equipment in as separate line item don't let them beat you down because the guy isn't running the machine all the time. Good luck.


Sorry guy we have done 25 million this year based on per foot pricing . YOU ARE wrong. Now there is more than one way to skin a cat but just because YOU don't understand the other way don't say it doesn't work. You can figure your way or you can figure by the foot with exclusions for rock but to say you need to break a small project down like this to the nuts and bolts is assine. If all you're getting done is 80' a day in normal soil that's a problem.


----------



## quickplumb (May 27, 2016)

I would suggest $40/ft. and $170 for each downspout.


----------

